# Meyer Snow Plow Dealer Wall Sign



## JMLSNOW (Apr 21, 2003)

Meyer Snow Plow Dealer Wall Sign
Metal sign size 4 1/2 feet high by 6 1/2 feet long
does have a small dent at the top in the middle by the edge
Brand New never seen the weather outside
Asking $450.00, cash only and Pick-up
Call John after 4 PM week days and anytime weekends
Phone: 440-897-9788


----------

